
Becoming an Independent Researcher and Getting Published in ICLR with Spotlight - sytelus
https://medium.com/@andreas_madsen/becoming-an-independent-researcher-and-getting-published-in-iclr-with-spotlight-c93ef0b39b8b
======
lazyjeff
Kudos to the author for sticking with it, and making a contribution to the
field. His persistence will serve him well in his Ph.D. (provided he gets in
this round).

He's also right that AI/ML is particularly competitive for PhD admissions. I'd
venture to say that a CS PhD in AI is probably the most sought after
credential in the world right now (compared to a MBA or MD), and one that each
university can only absorb a few new students per year.

I'm chairing phd admissions at Brown CS, and see more than a third of all PhD
applications being AI related. So our AI-related faculty are able to be very
very selective.

